# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مريخ مانديلا 86

## على الصغير

*المريخ الفائز بدوره سيكافا من تنزانيا




المريخ في القصر الجمهوري في العام 1986 م 
وقوف من اليمين : سليمان عبد القادر ( مساعد المدرب ) , نزار محمد الخليفة , سامي عز الدين , عبد الله طوكراوي , جمال أبو عنجة , صديق العمدة , عبد العزيز عبد الله ( مدرب حراس المرمى ) , أبراهومة المسعودية , دحدوح , فيصل محمد عبد الله ( سكرتير نادي المريخ ), بدر الدين بخيت , حامد بريمة , أسامة السر , كمال عبد الغني , محمد عثمان دقنو ( مساعد المدرب ) .
جلوس من اليمين على الكراسي : محمد عبد المجيد ( حمامة ) , بولس بايتس , خلف الله محمود , انور ساتي , عيسى صباح الخير , إبراهيم عطا , سليمان مكين .
جلوس من اليمين على الأرض : عادل أمين , عاطف القوز , طارق تكل , عصام الدحيش , عطا ابو القاسم , مامون صابون , عمر العلمين , عماد عوض ( القوز ) .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياعلي الصغير
بالجد كانت ايام رائعة جدا
نتمنى ان نستعيدها من جديد هذا الموسم ويحقق مريخ السعد انجاز خارجي يضاهيه


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					











شكراً على الصغير



*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا يرحم من رحل .. والصحة والعافية لكل بطل موجود بيناتنا 

شكرا كتر ليكم 


تسلم صغير 

*

----------


## Deimos

*الله عليك يا زعيــم .. تسلم علي الروائع ...

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ رافع الرؤؤس والكؤؤس
*

----------

